# What TO wear?



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

What do you wear when you ride? Particularly western riders? I'm just into pleasure/trail for now with a far-fetched fantasy of someday learning to compete in western pleasure and maybe even reining. 

Typically I've been wearing bermuda-length denim shorts, my Justin Gypsy boots (which are short) and tank tops or casual t-shirts. I would wear jeans but it's 110+ here some days and I just can't stand to be too hot. 

Most (all?) of the skinny girls seem to wear tight western jeans with lots of bold stitching and bling on the back pockets. Even if those were to come in my size they'd probably be uncomfortable. I'm really hard to fit since my gut is two sizes larger than my butt and legs.

I've been considering hot-fixing some crystals and doing some heavy-threaded decorative stitching on my Just My Size and Faded Glory brand shorts...not sure if it's worth the effort though. LOL But yeah, I typically buy cheap clothes because I'm on a looooong journey to get in shape and lose weight, so I don't necessarily want to buy a $75 pair of jeans that will fit for all of a month. 

But I feel soooooo frumpy sometimes!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You may not understand the wisdom of this-but rider comfort tops "looking cool" any day of the week. Now, if you're going into the show ring-that gets specific, but trail riding-go for being comfortable. Once you're at the weight you want to be at-then do some shopping for "looks".


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

In the summer, even though I primarily ride western, I wear breeches-it is too **** hot for jeans. In the winter, I'll wear jeans or breeches with some cuddle duds underneath. I cant STAND sweaty jeans!


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with Cacowgirl in that if you're not doing much showing, go for comfort over looks. I mainly just ride in some wrangler Q-Baby jeans (mind you, they're a bit thick) or some shorts with chaps for riding depending on the day. I also prefer to wear a tank top or casual t-shirt in that they can get dirty but keep me cool.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Stick with comfy! There are always gonna be those that can afford to buy the blingy expensive "in" fashions but it sounds like you are just wanting to have fun and enjoy your horse and you can't do that if you are uncomfortable. Save your money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer my walmart LEI's and tank tops. If it fits good and is comfortable I will pay whatever but for some reason the LEI's at walmart fit me like a glove. If I put "bling" on the pockets of my pants I would be so PO'ed because it would scratch the hard seat on my saddle and that aint gonna happen. I , typically, wear shotgun chaps at all times too. Now, sense I have been pregnant, I have just rode without the chaps because I cant afford to get to hot. 

I have thought about trying breeches but then again I ride in chaps normally so what would be the point? I really dont feel comfortable with something that clingy around my butt either. LoL


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I've never tried breeches but had wondered about them.

Actually I just remembered, one day I rode in yoga pants, cropped length. Just inexpensive, comfy ones from Old Navy. Now...that was even comfier than denim...because yes, I also HATE the feel of sweaty denim! Maybe I'll make yoga pants my goto when it's cool enough to wear something longer than shorts. Darned desert!  

Maybe I'll do one blinged-up pair of shorts and save those for trips to the feed store or western store. Ha!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Barrel racer and pleasure rider here.
I wear Wrangler Rock 47s, the typical blingy butt jeans but they're heavy duty enough not to fall apart from daily riding.

For tops I wear either long tank tops or v-necks with a cami/tank underneath.

My boots are either Ariat fat baby's, or my ropers if I need my slide on spurs because they have a better shelf on them and its way easier to slide the spurs on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

lilypoo said:


> I've never tried breeches but had wondered about them.
> 
> Actually I just remembered, one day I rode in yoga pants, cropped length. Just inexpensive, comfy ones from Old Navy. Now...that was even comfier than denim...because yes, I also HATE the feel of sweaty denim! Maybe I'll make yoga pants my goto when it's cool enough to wear something longer than shorts. Darned desert!
> 
> Maybe I'll do one blinged-up pair of shorts and save those for trips to the feed store or western store. Ha!


I have rode in yoga pants a few times but I feel like I slide all over the place because my saddle seat is really slick and then the yoga pants just made it worse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bling on any pants you ride in is a no-no to me. I don't want my old saddle torn to bits by Swarofsky crystals on my back pockets.

It's one of the greatest things about being over 50; you stop caring what other people think about your clothes.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Bling on any pants you ride in is a no-no to me. I don't want my old saddle torn to bits by Swarofsky crystals on my back pockets.
> 
> It's one of the greatest things about being over 50; you stop caring what other people think about your clothes.


I dont care how old you are you should never worry yourself about what others think. I have never cared and will never care. If I am comfy leave me be. 

I dont want to look frumy all the time either but dont judge me by me style. I dont want the best money can buy just to make me look like others. Thats what makes me, me.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I didn't realize they made lei in plus size? I wear stretch pants around the house, and my 10 yr. old granddaughter told me'Nana, those are not pants, I don't know what they are, but they're not pants.*
*My big complaint is not being able to find jeans that fit around the waist, but look like elephant pants on my legs and thighs. I've even tried mens jeans. yes, when I'm out and about, I see huge women in jeans that look like they were poured into them, and they look so good!!! Anyone else have this problem?*


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

The LEI I wear are actually juniors but at my heaviest which was 226lbs (I am only 5'1") I could wear a size 17 in LEI Juniors. Even though they are juniors they have neat designs and stuff on the pockets but they arent overwhelming and they arent "childish" looking.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Oh wow!! Thank you! I'll have to check it out. I'm 5'2" and weigh 207, I bet I can wear a 17 as well. The closest I have ever come to having tight fitting jeans is some maternity jeans from Walmart. But now, I'm even bigger. It's really hard to lose weight when you mostly just sit home, and there's nothing to do but read, watch movies, and eat, eat, eat. It makes me hate myself so much, I spent a week at my daughters, and had the best time grooming, bathing, and feeding her horses. I hardly thought about food. I'm having a really hard time today because my feet and legs have been killing me all day. I used to could cheer myself up by shopping, but my family doesn't think it's safe for me to drive anymore, I have a fractured neck, and can't turn my head to either side or look behind me. I would love to go to TSC tomorrow, just to look around.
Maybe trying those jeans on would put me in a better mood.
*


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I've ended up accidentally wearing leggings (coming straight from work and wearing them with a dress), but they turned out really pleasant to ride in! I prefer it now. I just wear thicker black ones so you can't see my undies and there's a little bit of support in there


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I really don't care what others think about how I look...I just like to feel pretty sometimes I guess. And that can be hard when all that fits is "Just-My-Size" stretch denim with an elastic waist. Now that I'm a little more fit, I can handle some button/zipper denim and it's a nice change. My boots are adorable but it's so dusty here you can't really see them due to them being so dirty. But I think it's fun to wear cute stuff. Kinda how some people feel more "put together" in pretty undergarments, even though no one can see them and no one cares.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I've made my own stretchy type panta from a patteen, and now that Im chunky AND 8 weeks pregnant, I could give a rats butt if people look down on me for wearing em!! its also like 100+ all the time since we moved here so yeah.

and ot, but 2nd best thing about pregnancy is breastfeeding off all those pounds....


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Bling on any pants you ride in is a no-no to me. I don't want my old saddle torn to bits by Swarofsky crystals on my back pockets.
> 
> It's one of the greatest things about being over 50; you stop caring what other people think about your clothes.


Let's back that statement up to 45...I don't care what people think ...I wear jeans, lace up ropers, t-shirt, and a baseball cap. I have always bought men's jeans, they fit better, they aren't as tight around the waist, and give the leg length I need so I don't feel like I have camel toe or are waiting for a flood.


----------

